# BYOME (“Build Your Own Modular Effect”) by Unfiltered Audio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 20, 2018)

BYOME is a modular multi-effects Plug-in which has a UI to support an easy effect compilation or you in researching new effect combination. With BYOME you can jump on the hype of modular without spending all that money for modular modules and fighting than with figuring out what they do when you install them one by one.







BYOME with Novo Pack 03 Synthetic Strings by Heavyocity


See our review:
BYOME (“Build Your Own Modular Effect”) by Unfiltered Audio Review
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/10...wn-modular-effect-by-unfiltered-audio-review/


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 20, 2018)

Speaking of presets there are already commercial preset expansions available. https://www.synth-presets.com/Presets/Unfiltered_Audio-BYOME (Pro Studio Rack for Unfiltered Audio BYOME) by https://www.synth-presets.com/Presets/about_us (Synth-Presets.com) is a compelling collection of 150+ effects, all programmed and designed to produce a better level of production to your music.





BYOME (Build Your Own Modular Effect) by Unfiltered Audio Review Synth Preset Collection

The collection includes a broad range of effects from New York style compression to highly complex, automated effect chains. Pro Studio Rack allows for immediate, professional studio quality production.

*Synergy for Unfiltered Audio BYOME*
Synergy is another commercial collection of BYOME 64 presets in a variety of styles: subtly dusty and wonky to dirty and saturated, from claustrophobic to massive modulated lushness. Synergy is produced by Empty Vessel.

*Synergy (by Empty Vessel ) includes:*

*Ambiance* – huge warm lush spaces, pitch-shifted grainy dusty rooms, endless droning pads, faulty 80s rack reverbs.

*Dust* – subtle wobbliness and dust to circuit bent digital artifacts, tired radios, dictaphones and worn out rental VHS cassettes.

*Echo* – tape delays, digital delays, nice, not nice, crackly, warm, springy

*Glitch* – looper pedals with minds of their own, random ghosts in the machine, drum loop choppers and more.

*RitmiK* – tempo-synced for your listening pleasure, ducking filters, trippy loops, sequenced madness, syncronized niceness.





Synergy by Empty Vessel Sound Design for Unfltered Audio BYOME
Synergy by Empty Vessel makes use of the Macro controls at the bottom left of the interface. Linked to the most usefully tweakable controls in the effects modules these vastly expand the range of sounds available from each preset. Control the amount of glitch and dust, the bit crushing, the tape saturation, the size of the huge reverb, the feedback and wear on the tape delay and…the Globbiness.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 20, 2018)

Likely to pick these up tonight, _BUT_ …. wondering if DS_Tantra does much the same thing _ just in a different way.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 21, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Likely to pick these up tonight, _BUT_ …. wondering if DS_Tantra does much the same thing _ just in a different way.


TO me DS_Tantra is very different, BYOME is a modular effect monster, Tantra in my view an excellent rhythmic moving multi-effect


----------



## emptyvessel (Jan 10, 2019)

A bit late to spotting this after tracking the source of some traffic on my store but I just wanted to say thank you for sharing this Thorsten, very much appreciated. I hope anyone who picked up the pack is finding it inspiring and useful.
I agree totally that Tantra is a very different beast with a distinct sound and workflow, I would say that BYOME offers a much broader range of possibilities also.
All the best from New Zealand!
Greg


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 10, 2019)

Byome can also be one of those great goto "I wonder what else I could do with this break...its not quite working for me yet" type plugins... but it can also pull you down the most awesome rabbit holes...


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 19, 2019)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> TO me DS_Tantra is very different, BYOME is a modular effect monster, Tantra in my view an excellent rhythmic moving multi-effect



Enjoying Byome since Oct. Now Triad is at attractive cost and trying to sort potential usage. 
These may not be regular FX for many, but can be of long term interest at promo costs …. imho
Can you add thoughts views on Triad ? 
A bit perplexed too, with Byome User Presets in Triad. Does this mean Byome + Triad loaded in tandem ?


----------



## emptyvessel (Jun 19, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Enjoying Byome since Oct. Now Triad is at attractive cost and trying to sort potential usage.
> These may not be regular FX for many, but can be of long term interest at promo costs …. imho
> Can you add thoughts views on Triad ?
> A bit perplexed too, with Byome User Presets in Triad. Does this mean Byome + Triad loaded in tandem ?



I was on the dev team, I consult for Unfiltered on their products and do factory presets for them.
Triad is Byome+ basically. It allows up to three Byome fx strips configured how you like, with a final strip that all 3 go through so you can add compression, saturation, general verb etc.
The (up to) 3 strips can be configured in different ways - you can have 2 or 3 band multi-band frequency splits (splits can be modulated!), you can run 2 or 3 strips in parallel or split Mid/Side or Left Right, again all with modulatable splits and a very smooth algorithm that will balance the bands to retain a more or less even unity gain output.
The Byome presets appear in Triad because you can load any Byome preset into any of the slots, pick a frequency band or shift them around, add another for a different band etc. etc.

I am biased of course but I feel like the extra power and flexibility of multiple bands in a range of configurations adds a *huge *amount to what you have with Byome given the upgrade price.

btw forum members can take advantage of a 50% discount on my own presets for Byome (which will load in Triad) and Sandman Pro. Just use the code Unfiltered50 at checkout. https://sellfy.com/emptyvessel

All the best,
Greg.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 19, 2019)

THX for clarifying ! Gets 'slightly' challenging with permutations (_for Preset junkie_), but gets things started. 
Have some of your cool products and will definitely add more ….. _also use Tantra, Thorn, Absynth5, Razor, Sandman Pro. 
_
Regards


----------



## emptyvessel (Jun 19, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> THX for clarifying ! Gets 'slightly' challenging with permutations (_for Preset junkie_), but gets things started.
> Have some of your cool products and will definitely add more ….. _also use Tantra, Thorn, Absynth5, Razor, Sandman Pro.
> _
> Regards



Hey no worries! I agree, obviously I did a lot of presets for Byome and when I first received Triad I was a bit overwhelmed trying to think how I would take those ideas and actually come up with musically useful setups using the extra complexity. It's just a case of digging in and exploring I guess but it's a complex plugin and it definitely takes time.
There are loads of presets in Triad so it can be fun just scrolling through to see what happens. The hardest thing I find in designing FX presets is that they are SO dependent on the source audio, I might tweak some patch just right for use on a pad sound but then someone opens it and uses it on a drum loop!  Sometimes that leads to some happy accidents though!

Thanks so much for using my presets, I appreciate it and I hope you find them useful. Many more to come I hope.
All the best.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi,

I got a discount voucher today for Unfiltered Audio's *BYOME* form PA. $39.99 

I think I will enjoy using it for creative sound design. I don't have anything like BYOME with its modular architecture, and big variety of effects it offers. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a discount voucher today for Unfiltered Audio's *BYOME* form PA. $39.99
> 
> ...


It is a BRILLIANT plugin. It is the one that has made me buy ALL plugins by Unfiltered Audio. And I can also wholeheartedly say that @Empty Vessel has created some gorgeous presets. Greg is a genius.

You will love this one. The amount of modulation options and good sounding fx makes this a winner!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a discount voucher today for Unfiltered Audio's *BYOME* form PA. $39.99
> 
> ...


Maybe try and get a $25 voucher for a tenner, and make it an even sweeter deal.

Edit: damn, just checked and I have already used mine this month on Chop Shop, a nifty little tilt EQ (also coded by Unfiltered Audio). I would have loved to give you my voucher. Anyone else out there have one handy for Muziksculp? Over at KVR you can probably easily find one for $10. I also suspect they’ll do another couple of rounds of “any plugin for 29.99” soon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Maybe try and get a $25 voucher for a tenner, and make it an even sweeter deal.
> 
> Edit: damn, just checked and I have already used mine this month on Chop Shop, a nifty little tilt EQ (also coded by Unfiltered Audio). I would have loved to give you my voucher. Anyone else out there have one handy for Muziksculp? Over at KVR you can probably easily find one for $10. I also suspect they’ll do another couple of rounds of “any plugin for 29.99” soon.


@muziksculp Or do this survey, and get a voucher for free:





Free Online Survey Software by SurveyMonkey: Survey Taken


You have already taken this survey.




www.surveymonkey.de





More here:






Plugin Alliance $25 coupon after complete their survey!


https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/SQ7NLM9 *NOTE:This voucher will expire December 31, 2020 and requires the cart total to be greater than $39. *Won't Work For Those Who Already Used This Survey Promotion Few Months Back




vi-control.net


----------



## el-bo (Nov 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Anyone else out there have one handy for Muziksculp?



I have one.


----------



## emptyvessel (Nov 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It is a BRILLIANT plugin. It is the one that has made me buy ALL plugins by Unfiltered Audio. And I can also wholeheartedly say that @Empty Vessel has created some gorgeous presets. Greg is a genius.
> 
> You will love this one. The amount of modulation options and good sounding fx makes this a winner!




🙏💙 thank you so much, I've very grateful for such kind words :D


----------

